# Betta and .....?



## wised (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi everyone i just got myself a 54 liter tank so far with 1 betta, no gravel , i have heater and no plants as of yet. I would like to get more colorful fish that work with the Betta.

I was thinking about ghost shrimp, Danio's, corie's, platies, tetras, apistos, barbs , Endlers and German blue rams..

I would like some help on if these are good choices or any good advice ..Thanks


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is about 14gal-a nice school of 5-6 dwarf cory cats and a school of male endlers would look nice...you could also add shrimp and snails

Do you plan any live plants

Not really big enough for danios, rams or most cichlids for that matter


----------



## wised (Oct 25, 2010)

I would like to go for live plants for the other fish to hide, endlers are nice will have to see if my petstore has them, if not i will probably go for something else but choosing the right colorful fish isn't easy i am surprised my hair is still there lol


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Please consider this post if you are interested in getting cherry or ghost shrimp http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=56464

And these ones down here are about Cherry Shrimp you may find this useful info though
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101107090822AAl31H6
this one here under is about your topic ghost shrimp
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070907201052AAXMTSJ

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php...hrimp/page__pid__2881509__st__0&#entry2881509

tell me if you found this info helpful


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ethan said:


> Please consider this post if you are interested in getting cherry or ghost shrimp http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=56464
> 
> And these ones down here are about Cherry Shrimp you may find this useful info though
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101107090822AAl31H6
> ...


It's not very polite to post a ton of website links referring people to go elsewhere for advice 

Not to mention that I have seen some TERRIBLE advice coming from the yahoo answers section...


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

O srry I was just tring to be helpful


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

It's ok! I've just seen some very bad advice about betta keeping on yahoo... "split a 2.5 gallon three ways, and change the water once a week!" :/


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

wow I didn't know they gave that kind of advice!!!!!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

not good........


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree. Yahoo is pretty bogus when it comes to Betta care..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

2.5 gallons split 3 ways! That's crazy!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> 2.5 gallons split 3 ways! That's crazy!


I saw it on Yahoo and saw the image on Google. The best part was the owner. "No little bowls for these guys!" *facepalms* And clear glass dividers too!! 

I'm never going back to Yahoo or Google images for bettas >_<

And umm... I apologize for hijacking this thread! Sorry!


----------

